# Cafe Meetup (the Remix)



## baconbits (Mar 15, 2018)

Alright, this is the retry.  Anyone interested in meeting up IRL?  Locations, times and other details are flexible and something folks in the Cafe can negotiate.

Please don't just vote, give us some more info like where you'd like to meet, what time of the year is ideal, etc.


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2018)

I voted (yes). I can't see my vote.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2018)

Voted, can see my vote.

Anyways, my answer is still the same (for now).


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Voted, can see my vote.
> 
> Anyways, my answer is still the same (for now).



Can you see your name listed?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2018)

EJ said:


> Can you see your name listed?



If I click on "<x> vote(s)", yes.


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2018)

There it go.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

In b4 the poll is mysteriously anonymous again.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> In b4 the poll is mysteriously anonymous again.



If it does go anonymous it won't be my doing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2018)

baconbits said:


> If it does go anonymous it won't be my doing.



But then who would be our scapegoat?!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> But then who would be our scapegoat?!


@Asriel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 15, 2018)

This isnt working. I cant see who voted yes. The thread needs to be redone. Just delete this thread. Ill create the thread and then @baconbits can sticky it.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 15, 2018)

Normality said:


> This isnt working. I cant see who voted yes. The thread needs to be redone. Just delete this thread. Ill create the thread and then @baconbits can sticky it.



Try to click on the number of votes and tell me what you see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 15, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Try to click on the number of votes and tell me what you see.


Ok. Its fixed. Thanks bacon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 15, 2018)

I would like to meet you all but I am practically a broke student who lives on different continent than most of you. 
So I won't be able to make it unless you all decides to come to India.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

Amol said:


> I would like to meet you all but I am practically a broke student who lives on different continent than most of you.
> So I won't be able to make it unless you all decides to come to India.


Do you have AC?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2018)

Amol said:


> I would like to meet you all but I am practically a broke student who lives on different continent than most of you.
> So I won't be able to make it unless you all decides to come to India.



I'm not exactly sure if India would be a place of interest for me, but I wouldn't really rule out the possibility.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 15, 2018)

Voted yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2018)

If a meet is to go down, where would you all like to go? A well known location is ideal up. Liiiike, NYC, LA, San Francisco, etc for the US.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

@MAD

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 15, 2018)

Definitely not

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2018)

Can we have a wall of shame to shame those who are anti social?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Do you have AC?


AC is not good for banana’s though. That’s why they grow in near the equator.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Can we have a wall of shame to shame those who are anti social?


More like don't want to meet you group of weirdos

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

I've already snuck up on Oreo before.



Alwaysmind said:


> AC is not good for banana’s though. That’s why they grow in near the equator.


Bananas*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2018)

D.Va said:


> More like don't want to meet you group of weirdos



You are a weirdo too, you cannot deny it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I've already snuck up on Oreo before.
> 
> 
> Bananas*






Alwaysmind said:


> You are a weirdo too, you cannot deny it.


I can


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Can we have a wall of shame to shame those who are anti social?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


>



Not my fault you voted for the wrong answer.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 15, 2018)

Amol said:


> I would like to meet you all but I am practically a broke student who lives on different continent than most of you.
> So I won't be able to make it unless you all decides to come to India.





Substitute "China" for "India" and this is my reply.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Substitute "China" for "India" and this is my reply.



Living in the shadows eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 15, 2018)

Let's meet in actual cafe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> Let's meet in actual cafe.


An*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> Let's meet in actual cafe.


facetime in a cafe.
Knock two birds with a stone.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> facetime in a cafe.
> Knock two birds with a stone.


Out*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2018)

EJ said:


> If a meet is to go down, where would you all like to go? A well known location is ideal up. Liiiike, NYC, LA, San Francisco, etc for the US.


I'm down for San Fran.

I wouldn't have to fly anywhere.

Buy me drinks!

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## baconbits (Mar 16, 2018)

You meet in Chicago and I'm definitely down.  I can't see justifying a family vacation to see Flow throwing awkward game.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2018)

The proposed date can be summertime 2019. That's a little less than a year and a half away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2018)

baconbits said:


> You meet in Chicago and I'm definitely down.  I can't see justifying a family vacation to see Flow throwing awkward game.



I was gonna say Chicago is probably a good meeting place since it is _somewhat_ in the middle of North America, meaning roughly the same travel distance regardless of starting point.

To be strict the actual geographical center of NA is in North Dakota, but you have to balance geographical accuracy against the meeting place being somewhere people can justify going to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 16, 2018)

Lets meet in NY! Its the capital of the world


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Normality said:


> Lets meet in Dubai! Its the capital of the world!


Fixed.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2018)

Normality said:


> Lets meet in NY! Its the capital of the world



But very far away for people on the West Coast...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 16, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> But very far away for people on the West Coast...



well tbh no matter where you decide to have it, it's going to be far from someone. For example, Chicago is too far for me.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Part of the reason I voted no is because I know what's going to happen, most of the people here who are voting yes aren't going to be able willing to travel more than 200 miles.  Lack of compromise will lead to like 6 or 7 people showing up out of 30 who vote yes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2018)

@Mider T not going makes me more optimistic about the whole thing. Can't have some rogue bannana collecting personal information, sneaking candid photos and what for his record book .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Part of the reason I voted no is because I know what's going to happen, most of the people here who are voting yes aren't going to be able willing to travel more than 200 miles.  Lack of compromise will lead to like 6 or 7 people showing up out of 30 who vote yes.



"Let's all meet in [my city]!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 16, 2018)

Gunners said:


> @Mider T not going makes me more optimistic about the whole thing. Can't have some rogue bannana collecting personal information, sneaking candid photos and what for his record book .



You really think that 300 pound fool really going to show up anywhere?  Trust me when I tell you this, he's never going to show his face.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2018)

Normality said:


> You really think that 300 pound fool really going to show up anywhere?  Trust me when I tell you this, he's never going to show his face.



That's mean.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Hidoi yo!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2018)

Don't see why all this fuss just so two members can hook up.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 16, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Don't see why all this fuss just so two members can hook up.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 16, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> That's mean.



She's right tho. For once.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2018)

For what is is worth, I think Flow would fuck it up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> She's right tho. For once.


If I show my face you gotta show your dick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 16, 2018)

I'll be living in NYC by the time this meet up happens so I'm willing to meet with you guys if that's the agreed location.

I also got a "no taking pics of Ava" rule, I don't wanna be posted on NF. I can be the camera man for you guys and take the Cafe pic group shot.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> If I show my face you gotta show your dick.



Looks like Mider T is chickening out. I'm sure nothing of value will be lost. Spelling corrections are significantly harder to perform irl.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> Looks like Mider T is chickening out. I'm sure nothing of value will be lost. Spelling corrections are significantly harder to perform irl.


I gave you the terms, now are you gonna be a man about it or are you confused about that too?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2018)

Unless you actually weigh 300lb, and MbS' posts amount to fat shaming, keep it classy
@Mider T.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Nah I'm not Krory or Triste.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2018)

Then allow that fuckery.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> Chubby hiding behind unrealistic terms to try and save face smh.


It's unrealistic to flash?  Guess I'll everyone at Spring Break right now know.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It's unrealistic to flash?  Guess I'll everyone at Spring Break right now know.


Same.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 16, 2018)

So if Mider's 'not Krory', does that means he doesn't have the neckbeard? He's just fat?



Mider T said:


> It's unrealistic to flash?  Guess I'll everyone at Spring Break right now know.



If you want the d so badly ask @Ashi . He appears to be in to that sort of thing.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 16, 2018)

Imma girl.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2018)

Rather than talk about who should show his fat ass and who should show her dick. Why don't you two settle your beef in good old fashioned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## quicksilver (Mar 17, 2018)

I think Chicago is a relatively good idea, myself.

How about we vote on a list of possible locations? Then a range of dates?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Normality said:


> Lets meet in NY! Its the capital of the world


This too would be down for.


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'll be living in NYC by the time this meet up happens so I'm willing to meet with you guys if that's the agreed location.
> 
> I also got a "no taking pics of Ava" rule, I don't wanna be posted on NF. I can be the camera man for you guys and take the Cafe pic group shot.


NY NY NY NY@@!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2018)

Sounds like a good idea. We can start updating the op as this continues


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

Normality said:


> Lets meet in NY! Its the capital of the world


Toronto*

By NY do you mean NYC or Plattsburgh?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2018)

NY seems like a bad idea. It's so far and is on one side of the country. That would be super inconvenient for anyone not already close to the area.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 18, 2018)

I mean, for people who're planning to meet up, eventually the majority of people will have to use an airport to travel to the destination. It's one of the reasons why I'm not joining up with any meet ups unfortunately, but who knows, that could change.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I mean, for people who're planning to meet up, eventually the majority of people will have to use an airport to travel to the destination. It's one of the reasons why I'm not joining up with any meet ups unfortunately, but who knows, that could change.


Even still it'll be more expensive to fly all the way there instead of a central place.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

Plus nyc is overrated.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Even still it'll be more expensive to fly all the way there instead of a central place.


Like Saskatoon!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2018)

Chicago, Denver etc


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 18, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Even still it'll be more expensive to fly all the way there instead of a central place.



Not saying you're wrong though.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 18, 2018)

Pay for all the expenses including food and hotel then I'm in.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

D.Va said:


> Chicago, Denver etc



Sault Ste. Mary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2018)

For me personally, I would make the trip regardless to NYC but I understand pricing being a reason as to why it could deter some people. I have a preference for NYC above all else though in terms of meeting in the US. 

After we get a few more votes, I'll notify the people that voted yes to put in suggestions about where they would like to meet up at, and what has already been suggested. From there we can narrow it down.


----------



## quicksilver (Mar 18, 2018)

EJ said:


> For me personally, I would make the trip regardless to NYC but I understand pricing being a reason as to why it could deter some people. I have a preference for NYC above all else though in terms of meeting in the US.
> 
> After we get a few more votes, I'll notify the people that voted yes to put in suggestions about where they would like to meet up at, and what has already been suggested. From there we can narrow it down.



Keep in mind, we'll need a place to actually meet, even if it's just a conference room, and that'll be awfully expensive in NYC. Especially if we're talking Manhattan.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hell yeah, that's a good point. And on top of travel cost for some people, the meeting area would have to be split. hmm..


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2018)

having that meeting area would be a necessity for this, cause I don't think anyone is tryin to wait outside for a good minute to meet up with people. this is a website that i found that offers the spaces. im sure theres others, i just did a quick google search.


EDIT:

Here is another one that shows rates:


----------



## quicksilver (Mar 18, 2018)

Great, that's useful.

Now I have a proposal that, since most of us would be travelling into whichever city we choose, to make it a two-day event? Maybe plan a group activity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2018)

I made the suggestion in an earlier thread to do it during a convention, or some kind of festival  that most people would be interested in attending. If not, I'm sure there's a lot of sightseeing people could do, but it would make more sense for people to do that on their own time if anything. There can be a curriculum of planned events that we could do on a one-two day event in which the locations are provided, and the time periods as well. If anything an initial greeting could be done in the conference room on the first day, but we shouldn't need it more than that. I don't think we would need the conference room for an entire day anyways so that should lower the cost.

 It all depends on what everyone is for at the end of the day in terms of what they would like to do in whatever location we would decide to hold this at. From there, we gotta do our own research and make recommendations for what we would like to do. I mean for this to work, communication has to be consistent in terms of planning and when it actually goes down.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

If not we can all FaceTime.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 18, 2018)

Schedule it around a concert. I wouldn't fly over just to meet people but I'd fly over to hear an artist.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Schedule it around a concert. I wouldn't fly over just to meet people but I'd fly over to hear an artist.




A Supertramp concert!


----------



## Island (Mar 18, 2018)

You know, I lowkey like the Toronto idea.

NYC isn't a bad idea, though I imagine it'd be expensive for a lot of people. Flying into NYC and getting a hotel isn't cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2018)

airbnb boi


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2018)

Toronto sounds cool, we can all go to Wonderland and laugh at whoever is too scared to go on the Leviathan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles 

Scariest one we have in Canada. I guess other countries have more impressive roller coasters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Toronto sounds cool, we can all go to Wonderland and laugh at whoever is too scared to go on the Leviathan.


Isn’t the Leviathan in Montreal’ s La Ronde? Pretty sure it is.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

Island said:


> You know, I lowkey like the Toronto idea.
> 
> NYC isn't a bad idea, though I imagine it'd be expensive for a lot of people. Flying into NYC and getting a hotel isn't cheap.



We can all go to a Leafs or Jays game. If you guys fly with Porter you land more or less downtown. All you need is to take a ferry for like 10 minutes or less. New York City airports (Newark included) are at’east An jour away by train from the downtown core.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Isn’t the Leviathan in Montreal’ s La Ronde? Pretty sure it is.


Toronto Wonderland.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Toronto Wonderland.



Ah, I was mistaken, my apologies.
Though I guess that it is a La Ronde wannabe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2018)

Has anyone suggested Toronto yet?

It might be a great opportunity for various users here to see what a Utopian society, or as close to one as it gets, looks like?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Toronto sounds cool, we can all go to Wonderland and laugh at whoever is too scared to go on the Leviathan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 18, 2018)

Cool vid.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2018)

NYC if it was clean

Chicago without the crime rate 

London where multicultural people all get along

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Substitute "China" for "India" and this is my reply.



Yo, if you have the time, want to do a meet-up in Beijing in less than 2 weeks?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo, if you have the time, want to do a meet-up in Beijing in less than 2 weeks?


I don't think he has the time.  He just took a trip a month ago and Beijing is a pretty long train ride for him.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I don't think he has the time.  He just took a trip a month ago and Beijing is a pretty long train ride for him.


Okay mr.shadow's secretary.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 18, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo, if you have the time, want to do a meet-up in Beijing in less than 2 weeks?





Mider T said:


> I don't think he has the time.  He just took a trip a month ago and Beijing is a pretty long train ride for him.



Yeah, Beijing is unfortunately 24 hours by train or 3 hours by airplane. And once you're there you usually wanna stay for at least a week since it's such a hassle to get there. I don't really have that time at the moment since we're still in the middle of the semester and I've got work at the university. Sorry. :/


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Yeah, Beijing is unfortunately 24 hours by train or 3 hours by airplane. And once you're there you usually wanna stay for at least a week since it's such a hassle to get there. I don't really have that time at the moment since we're still in the middle of the semester and I've got work at the university. Sorry. :/



No worries, it's all good. I am gonna be there for a bit(it's that trip we spoke about via PM), before heading off to Australia for about 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2018)

Normality said:


> Okay mr.shadow's secretary.


Behind every great man lies an effective right hand.  Just look at the iconic ones in history- J. Edgar Hoover & Clyde Tolson, Alexander the Great & Hephaestion, James Buchanan & William Rufus King, King David & Johnathan, Hadrian & Antinous, Renly & Loras!  Behind a good man there is always an even greater man.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> NYC if it was clean
> 
> Chicago without the crime rate
> 
> London where multicultural people all get along



Montréal if it had a hockey team without wins. 

Though this year I’m hoping they will change that. It’s not treasonous to cheer for Toronto right?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I don't think he has the time.  He just took a trip a month ago and Beijing is a pretty long train ride for him.


*cringe


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> *cringe



If the MSS ever vaporize me, I'll know it was @Mider T.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Schedule it around a concert. I wouldn't fly over just to meet people but I'd fly over to hear an artist.


Have you seen some of these guys taste in music?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Has anyone suggested Toronto yet?
> 
> It might be a great opportunity for various users here to see what a Utopian society, or as close to one as it gets, looks like?


@Detective is probably the one of 5 members I’d probably meet in IRL. However I’d still send a decoy beforehand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Has anyone suggested Toronto yet?
> 
> It might be a great opportunity for various users here to see what a Utopian society, or as close to one as it gets, looks like?



I wouldn’t mind Toronto. Hope on via rail and there you go.
To bad that hyperloop isn’t built yet, I would be in downtown Toronto in 15 minutes from my city.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 19, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Have you seen some of these guys taste in music?


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> @Detective is probably the one of 5 members I’d probably meet in IRL. However I’d still send a decoy beforehand



I would be disappointed as fuck if you didn't try the decoy, and thus rob me of the opportunity to utilize my own decoy to smoke you out. And then once I win our game of strategy, we would go have dinner and chat about various topics of interest, old chap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I wouldn’t mind Toronto. Hope on via rail and there you go.
> To bad that hyperloop isn’t built yet, I would be in downtown Toronto in 15 minutes from my city.



Toronto to Montreal and back in less than 30 minutes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Toronto to Montreal and back in less than 30 minutes



Though I don’t feel comfortable to be pushed in a tube like I’m a letter in a 60’s office building. Will I be in one piece or jello at the end.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> I would be disappointed as fuck if you didn't try the decoy, and thus rob me of the opportunity to utilize my own decoy to smoke you out. And then once I win our game of strategy, we would go have dinner and chat about various topics of interest, old chap.



And arrange our trip to South Carolina to verbally and physically Kick the shit out of  a certain Member


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> And arrange our trip to South Carolina to verbally and physically beat the manhood in a certain Member



Yo, check your word usage. It can be misinterpreted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Though I don’t feel comfortable to be pushed in a tube like I’m a letter in a 60’s office building. Will I be in one piece or jello at the end.



I know that this is most people's instinctive reaction, but really: is it any more dangerous than going on an airplane?

Aside from the obvious issue of being 10,000 meters up in the air, you also have to deal with the cold, lack of oxygen and low air pressure. I should think that anyone jumping out of a malfunctioning jetliner would freeze/suffocate/depressurize to death long before they reach the ground. At the very least you won't be conscious by the time of impact.

Hell, even driving can be lethal. If you're going down the freeway at 100 km/h you're completely dependent on the car not malfunctioning for your safety.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I know that this is most people's instinctive reaction, but really: is it any more dangerous than going on an airplane?
> 
> Aside from the obvious issue of being 10,000 meters up in the air, you also have to deal with the cold, lack of oxygen and low air pressure. I should think that anyone jumping out of a malfunctioning jetliner would freeze/suffocate/depressurize to death long before they reach the ground. At the very least you won't be conscious by the time of impact.
> 
> Hell, even driving can be lethal. If you're going down the freeway at 100 km/h you're completely dependent on the car not malfunctioning for your safety.


I mean there wouldn’t be an issue with the engineer texting.


----------



## Island (Mar 19, 2018)

My preference in order:

1. Toronto
2. NYC
3. Montreal
4. Boston
5. Chicago

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll start tagging users soon.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 20, 2018)

Why don't you guys make it a whole nf meetup instead of one particular section?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Why don't you guys make it a whole nf meetup instead of one particular section?


They stopped giving a shit about the West Coast members pages back and never gave a shit about the international members.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2018)

Can’t we all just meet in Nigeria to finally meet and talk with their prince in person instead of over email exchanges?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Can’t we all just meet in Nigeria to finally meet and talk with their prince in person instead of over email exchanges?



Better yet, why don't we all meet at Edinburgh of the Seven Seas?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Why don't you guys make it a whole nf meetup instead of one particular section?



We should meet at @Tazmo's house in Calgary, Canada. All expenses paid by him!

God knows he can afford it with all the $$$ he made off other people's pirated manga.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 20, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> We should meet at @Tazmo's house in Calgary, Canada. All expenses paid by him!
> 
> God knows he can afford it with all the $$$ he made off other people's pirated manga.


Hmm  sounds like a plan


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> We should meet at @Tazmo's house in Calgary, Canada. All expenses paid by him!
> 
> God knows he can afford it with all the $$$ he made off other people's pirated manga.



Who doesn’t love the fresh smell of oil in the morning!


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I mean, for people who're planning to meet up, eventually the majority of people will have to use an airport to travel to the destination. It's one of the reasons why I'm not joining up with any meet ups unfortunately, but who knows, that could change.


 
You on the no fly list too ? o.O


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You on the no fly list too ? o.O



No. Didn't meant to imply that I was on any "no-fly list" because I'm not on one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> No. Didn't meant to imply that I was on any "no-fly list" because I'm not on one.


Is bad joke ;o


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 22, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is bad joke ;o



Goddamn Poe's Law.


----------



## EJ (Mar 26, 2018)

We're missing 10 votes from that last thread. 

In the future, I'll see what area people have a preference for and tag the people that didn't give an answer.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 28, 2018)

Man, this thread has almost as many deleted posts as there are actual posts.  Chill out, folks.  I might have to lock the meetup thread to keep people from exchanging fisticuffs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sad! 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Man, this thread has almost as many deleted posts as there are actual posts.  Chill out, folks.  I might have to lock the meetup thread to keep people from exchanging fisticuffs.



Don’t tell me that people in here get as much love as a leafs fan! 

@Detective @afgpride


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2018)

Greetings from Shanghai. Next stop is Beijing. This CHN-UNICOM cellular connection is decent. NF is not blocked. No VPN usage yet 

@mr_shadow @Yasha @Rukia @afgpride

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 29, 2018)

Detective said:


> Greetings from Shanghai. Next stop is Beijing. This CHN-UNICOM cellular connection is decent. NF is not blocked. No VPN usage yet
> 
> @mr_shadow @Yasha @Rukia @afgpride



Shanghai is my favorite city in China. But don't tell that to the Hongkongese.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2018)

Detective said:


> Greetings from Shanghai. Next stop is Beijing. This CHN-UNICOM cellular connection is decent. NF is not blocked. No VPN usage yet
> 
> @mr_shadow @Yasha @Rukia @afgpride



No google. No facebook. No wikipedia...No life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Shanghai is my favorite city in China. But don't tell that to the Hongkongese.



Isn't it the New York City of China?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Isn't it the New York City of China?



Shanghai has the current GOAT skyline in the world. Ridiculous density with the highrises.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Shanghai is my favorite city in China. But don't tell that to the Hongkongese.



Hahaha. 

Just landed in Beijing. Haven't slept since I left Toronto so I think I will adjust well to the 12 hour time difference.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Isn't it the New York City of China?


Yes .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 29, 2018)

Detective said:


> Shanghai has the current GOAT skyline in the world. Ridiculous density with the highrises.



Sounds fun.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

Btw martryn is also in China, teaching.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

I joined NF from Qatar.  That’s my claim to fame.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad! 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Btw martryn is also in China, teaching.



I heard he dropped a ton of weight and also dropped Mary(as in they separated amicably hopefully). 

Is he in Beijing or Shanghai? I should ask him to meet me at the middle point of the Great Wall.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I joined NF from Qatar.  That’s my claim to fame.



What military base haven't  you posted from yet? Back in your Air Force days.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

I spent most of my Air Force career in Texas.  So I’m not sure my I have actually posted from that many countries.

Qatar, England, Canada, Germany, maybe Switzerland, maybe Austria, maybe France, maybe Italy, maybe Norway, maybe several Caribbean islands?

I will definitely get Japan and Korea later on this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

Detective said:


> I heard he dropped a ton of weight and also dropped Mary(as in they separated amicably hopefully).
> 
> Is he in Beijing or Shanghai? I should ask him to meet me at the middle point of the Great Wall.


Yeah they got divorced.  He's apparently doing really well with the ladies over there, so well that he didn't make a Celebrity Death Thread this year.  I have to check the thread to see where in the country he is but I don't think it's an eastern megacity.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

Martryn didn’t do his best movies of 2016 thread in January.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2018)

Detective said:


> Shanghai has the current GOAT skyline in the world. Ridiculous density with the highrises.



Skyline is to Detective as cleavage is to straight men.

I wouldn't be surprised if he says he fapped to it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Yeah they got divorced.  He's apparently doing really well with the ladies over there, so well that he didn't make a Celebrity Death Thread this year.  I have to check the thread to see where in the country he is but I don't think it's an eastern megacity.



IIRC he is in Fujian, the place where my grandparents were from.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

Yasha said:


> IIRC he is in Fujian, the place where my grandparents were from.


Yeah that's right.  Marty confirmed to be sitting at their table, eating your grandmother's homemade fortune cookies.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> IIRC he is in Fujian, the place where my grandparents were from.



Fujian is the province nearest to Taiwan, so they're quite developed thanks to investment from the other side of the Iron Curtain.

Especially the former treaty port of Xiamen (Amoy). It's maybe like the Miami of China, if Taiwan is Cuba.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I spent most of my Air Force career in Texas.  So I’m not sure my I have actually posted from that many countries.
> 
> Qatar, England, Canada, Germany, maybe Switzerland, maybe Austria, maybe France, maybe Italy, maybe Norway, maybe several Caribbean islands?
> 
> I will definitely get Japan and Korea later on this year.



Hopefully that makes up for the loss of your pre-EU stamps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Fujian is the province nearest to Taiwan, so they're quite developed thanks to investment from the other side of the Iron Curtain.
> 
> Especially the former treaty port of Xiamen (Amoy). It's maybe like the Miami of China, if Taiwan is Cuba.



Since when did Cuba contribute to the development of Miami?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Since when did Cuba contribute to the development of Miami?



I meant it in the sense that Miami is Capitalist America's point of contact with a Communist island, while Xiamen is Communist China's point of contact with a Capitalist island.

They're also both in the southeast of their respective countries and have a pleasant, swimsuit-friendly climate.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Hopefully that makes up for the loss of your pre-EU stamps!


I still have those old passports.  They have just been holepunched.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 10, 2018)

So did this actually lead anywhere?

@EJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Apr 20, 2018)

We want to confirm a location for the next process. Yeah, it could be done in a set of private messages but we still want the event advertised for the section. So another thread will be done in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> We want to confirm a location for the next process. Yeah, it could be done in a set of private messages but we still want the event advertised for the section. So another thread will be done in the future.



Just tag one of us and we'll place it at the top of the section.


----------



## David (May 14, 2018)

I'm interested in meeting up with you folks, but unfortunately not enough to leave California. Then again, I'm far from active. 

I'm rooting for y'all. It'd be really cool if this could work out for even some of you who are fond of each other.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 18, 2019)

I'll be in New York City and Washington D.C. between *March 22 and March 31*. Exact allocation of days for each city to be determined.

If anybody wants to come out and say hi, they can say so in this thread or PM me.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2019)

@Raiden will


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Raiden will



Likely to be out of state on those days but will be back if I am here.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2019)

I can probably work something out depending on your exact schedule.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2019)

In fact, depending on how much free time/money you have, you could probably take a train from New York to Philly and then to DC. Philly is a lot closer to me (and @Mider T) and also has a bunch of history you might be interested in seeing.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2019)

I won't be on the East Coast in March


----------



## RavenSupreme (Feb 18, 2019)

I joined this nigerian noudelsoup forum precisely because it allows me to discuss a broad variety of things spanning the entire globe and history without having to deal with other peoples presence.

A meetup would make that pointless. Voting no.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> I joined this nigerian noudelsoup forum precisely because it allows me to discuss a broad variety of things spanning the entire globe and history without having to deal with other peoples presence.
> 
> A meetup would make that pointless. Voting no.


Oh, yeah.

We don't really need the poll since this thread isn't about a group meetup anymore.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 18, 2019)

'bout time I brush up on my American history.

A glance at the Wiki article on  says that the most recent non-fantasy, non-parody movie he appeared in was_ The Patriot_ (2000), which I haven't seen yet, so guess that can be tonight's entertainment.

Should also check out the tv series about John Adams.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Feb 18, 2019)

Island said:


> Oh, yeah.
> 
> We don't really need the poll since this thread isn't about a group meetup anymore.



Oh okay. Nevermind then, havent checked all pages.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> 'bout time I brush up on my American history.
> 
> A glance at the Wiki article on  says that the most recent non-fantasy, non-parody movie he appeared in was_ The Patriot_ (2000), which I haven't seen yet, so guess that can be tonight's entertainment.
> 
> Should also check out the tv series about John Adams.


You probably won't have time but you should try to check out Turn: Washington's Spies


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 18, 2019)

Island said:


> In fact, depending on how much free time/money you have, you could probably take a train from New York to Philly and then to DC. Philly is a lot closer to me (and @Mider T) and also has a bunch of history you might be interested in seeing.



I'm fucking tempted to stop in Wilmington, Delaware and look at the site of . Looks on the map like it's about halfway between NY and DC.

Long live the Swedish Empire!


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm fucking tempted to stop in Wilmington, Delaware and look at the site of . Looks on the map like it's about halfway between NY and DC.
> 
> Long live the Swedish Empire!


You'll probably be disappointed, tbh.

As far as tourist-y historical sites go, DC and Philadelphia are your best bet.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2019)

Wilmington kind of sucks.  I do like the island forts that are near there though.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 20, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> 'bout time I brush up on my American history.
> 
> A glance at the Wiki article on  says that the most recent non-fantasy, non-parody movie he appeared in was_ The Patriot_ (2000), which I haven't seen yet, so guess that can be tonight's entertainment.
> 
> Should also check out the tv series about John Adams.


Yo Have you seen TURN: Washington's Spies 
Cause you need to see Turn Washington's spies


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yo Have you seen TURN: Washington's Spies
> Cause you need to see Turn Washington's spies


Yeah I already recommended it to him.  I dunno if he'll be able to finish it in time though.


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Should also check out the tv series about John Adams.


IIRC, I liked the John Adams mini-series. I don't remember much of it, but it was decent.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

I think it won an Emmy.
I liked the portrayal of Ben Franklin.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 21, 2019)

it was very good


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2019)

Watching_ Crash Course U.S. History_ I just realized that the American Civil War (1861-1865) took place at the same time as the Taiping Rebellion (1850-1864).


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 22, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Watching_ Crash Course U.S. History_ I just realized that the American Civil War (1861-1865) took place at the same time as the Taiping Rebellion (1850-1864).


It was a great year for civil wars. I remember it fondly.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Watching_ Crash Course U.S. History_ I just realized that the American Civil War (1861-1865) took place at the same time as the Taiping Rebellion (1850-1864).


The 1860s were a turbulent time for the world.

We had the American Civil War, the Taiping Rebellion, the Boshin War and the Meiji Restoration, the unification of Italy, the Austro-Prussian War, and the Austro-Hungarian Compromise. Then we had the Franco-Prussian War, the fall of the Second French Empire, and the rise of Germany.

People must have thought the world was ending.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2019)

Probably gonna do this itinerary:

22 HK > NY
23 NY
24 NY
25 NY
26 NY
27 NY > DC
28 DC
29 DC
30 DC
31 DC > HK

Don't really wanna juggle more than two hotels, so if I stop along the way on the 27th it'll only be for a few hours, I think.

Thoughs @Island?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2019)

Thoughts*


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2019)

Kind of sad that all my knowledge of New York geography comes from comic books.

"Queens? - Oh, that's where Spider-Man lives"
"Hell's Kitchen? - Oh, that's where Daredevil lives"
"The Bowery? - Oh, that's where Spawn lives"


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2019)

Just completed my ESTA form. (Visa equivalent for European Union citizens)



> 9) Have you traveled to, or been present in Iraq, Syria, Iran, Sudan, Libya, Somalia or Yemen on or after March 1, 2011?



Well, there it is.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Kind of sad that all my knowledge of New York geography comes from comic books.
> 
> "Queens? - Oh, that's where Spider-Man lives"
> "Hell's Kitchen? - Oh, that's where Daredevil lives"
> "The Bowery? - Oh, that's where Spawn lives"


Queens is an actual borough on Long Island though.  Hell's Kitchen is just a neighborhood near the Lower East Side of Manhattan.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 15, 2019)

My ESTA application got approved! :WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 26, 2019)

I met @Island IRL. :WOW


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I met @Island IRL. :WOW


Cafe mods planning their moves.


----------

